# B.C. Honey Producers Spring Education Day & business meeting March 12-14



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

The link doesn't seem to work.


----------



## Honeybeezen (Feb 29, 2012)

WBVC said:


> The link doesn't seem to work.


Whoops, my apologies! Try: 
http://www.honeybeezen.com/b-c-honey-producers-semi-annual-conference-set-march-12-14/

Or go directly to www.bcbeekeepers.com and see the "events" page.


----------

